# Pics from a good weekend...



## Darcy (Sep 5, 2007)

wasn't sure what forum this would fit best in... so here goes: 

thought i'd share some pics from the weekend. we headed up to N. GA with the only plan to find a place called Beasley Knob OHV on Sunday ... after a few detours and a couple hours later, we made it up there just in time and got in with an AWESOME group of folks who let us tag along on the trail. 

If none of yall have heard of it, its an off road trail that you can ride 4wheerlers - dirt bikes - and 4x4 trucks/jeeps, etc on. We didnt know what to expect, so we were reluctant to hit the trails... but this group of folks were experience riders and calmed our nerves a bit. 

The "leaders" of their pack turned out to to be the owners of a 4x4 shop, Blue Ridge 4x4 (www.blueridge4x4.net). Its a husband and wife team (and their two kids were along for the ride).... I have to say, if yall are in north georgia and need some truck parts/work, look these guys up, you wont find better people! 

now for some pics!!








































a couple hours later, we were invited to cook out with them, and had a great time getting to know some great people --- we'll definitely be keeping in touch and heading back soon. 

Monday we thought we'd take a ride through Chattahoochee Nat'l Forest, Swallow Creek WMA, and Unicoi State Park.

Winding our way through the national park and wma, we spent a few hours on the trails and a few hours doing some hiking around... found some cools spots/waterfalls, and rock walls to play on! 


Man, that was a good weekend... can't wait to go back!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 5, 2007)

Dang red x again but Darcy sounds like you had a great time Nothing like running into good folks that are willin to show ya the ropes Glad you had fun.


----------



## Gunner308 (Sep 5, 2007)

Awsome pics. Beasley is a very scenic trail ride (beautiful country). Looks like everyone had a blast.


----------



## DRB1313 (Sep 5, 2007)

That looks like alot of fun. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2007)

Great pics, and some mighty purty country!


----------



## ronfritz (Sep 5, 2007)

Nice pictures.  Looks like a fun place...usually I don't bother to go too far past Suches but I think I'll have to run up the road a little bit this fall.


----------



## Hoss (Sep 5, 2007)

Sure looks like you had a great weekend.  Awesome looking spots.  Thanks for sharing em.

Hoss


----------



## leo (Sep 6, 2007)

*Nice pics*

looks like a fun trail and a fine crowd to be with


----------



## jj4301 (Sep 6, 2007)

Ron, leave th map at home, and just ride around till you get lost, and just go from there. Darcy, those are some awesome pics, and looks like a whale of a time. Everybody we have ever run into while 4wheelin up in the mountains whether it be Ga, NC, Tn, or SC, you prolly wont meet a better or more fun group of folks. Keep em comin!!


----------



## Atlanta29 (Sep 6, 2007)

Sweet, great shots looks like fun. I miss going to the mountains every weekend.


----------



## TMAC (Sep 23, 2007)

*pics*

Good ones!

Thanks for sharing...........


----------



## FERAL ONE (Sep 24, 2007)

looks like a wild ride in a beautiful place!!!


----------

